# i think my randsii is about dead...



## likespaphs (Aug 30, 2007)

i'm so sad. several months ago it seemed to have a fungal issue so i cut leaves, dusted with cinnamon. ended up loosing the most mature growth and was left with a small growth. now, the small growth is starting to look sick. oh... what do i do? who can save it? help me, superman!


----------



## Candace (Aug 30, 2007)

Oh man... Spag and bag?


----------



## NYEric (Aug 30, 2007)

Dragon's blood, sphag, chc and diatomite mix.


----------



## Heather (Aug 30, 2007)

What do the roots look like?


----------



## Marco (Aug 30, 2007)

damn that sucks....i hope it makes it


----------



## bwester (Aug 30, 2007)

post a pic
see... this is what happens when you rely on food to fight off infections


----------



## Rick (Aug 30, 2007)

NYEric said:


> Dragon's blood, sphag, chc and diatomite mix.



I second, with cool and humid/breezy environment.


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 30, 2007)

Heather said:


> What do the roots look like?



That is also my question.


----------



## gonewild (Aug 30, 2007)

bwester said:


> post a pic
> see... this is what happens when you rely on food to fight off infections



I don't know about cinnamon but Dragon's Blood is not food. oke:
It works.
Blake your a chemist tell me why you reject it's potential without even trying it?
Maybe because it contains the active ingredients as follows that no chemist can synthesize?:

alpha-calacorene, alpha-copaene, alpha-pinene, alpha-thujene, beta-caryophyllene, beta-elemene, beta-pinene, betaine, bincatriol, borneol, calamenene, camphene, catechins, cedrucine, crolechinic acid, cuparophenol, D-limonene, daucosterol, dihydrobenzofuran, dimethylcedrusine, dipentene, eugenol, euparophenol, gallocatechin, gamma-terpinene, gamma-terpineol, hardwickiic acid, isoboldine, korberin A & B, lignin, linalool, magnoflorine, methylthymol, myrcene, norisoboldine, p-cymene, proanthocyanidins, procyanidins, resin, tannin, taspine, terpinen-4-ol, vanillin, alloaromadendrene, alpha-bergamotene, alpha-cubebene, alpha-multijugenol, alpha-selinene, ar-curcumene, beta-bisabolene, beta-cubebene, beta-elemene, beta-farnesene, beta-humulene, beta-muurolene, beta-selinene, calamenene, calamesene, carioazulene, caryophyllenes, coipaiferic acid, copaene, copaiferolic acid, copalic acid, copaibic acids, cyperene, delta-cadinene, delta-elemene, enantio-agathic acid, gamma-cadinene, gamma-elemene, gamma-humulene, hardwickic acids, illurinic acid, kaurenoic acids, kaurenic acid, kolavenol 1, maracaibobalsam, methlyl copalate, paracopaibic acids, polyalthic acid, trans-alpha-bergamotene


----------



## likespaphs (Aug 31, 2007)

d'oh... i didn't even check the roots. i'll do that later today.
guess i was distracted as when i glanced at it today, the stuff i thought was rot/bacteria/fungus looks like it's just a little left over cinnamon....


----------



## bwester (Aug 31, 2007)

Lance, I'll gladly try Dragon's Blood, but cinnamon I dont buy into, plus it cakes up and makes a wonderful mess.


----------



## Heather (Aug 31, 2007)

Cinnamon has always worked for me for minor problems and I rarely have anything other than that. I think it's a matter of one's cultural conditions. YMMV.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 31, 2007)

gonewild said:


> I don't know about cinnamon but Dragon's Blood is not food. oke:



Why was I drinking it w/ my juice every morning!


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 31, 2007)

Eric - tell us more - what benefits are you hoping to achieve by drinking it?
Do you have a secret?


----------



## likespaphs (Aug 31, 2007)

(his secret is he's silly...)


----------



## gonewild (Aug 31, 2007)

NYEric said:


> Why was I drinking it w/ my juice every morning!




Don't ask me ask the FDA! 
Your juice is food. Dragons blood is a "dietary supplement".
The FDA in its great wisdom declares there is a difference.
One would think everything one eats is food, but not so.


----------



## gonewild (Aug 31, 2007)

bwester said:


> Lance, I'll gladly try Dragon's Blood, but cinnamon I dont buy into, plus it cakes up and makes a wonderful mess.



I've never tried cinnamon. It probably has chemicals in it that do effect the pathogens but being a dried powder it is going to be hard to get it in good contact with an infection. The liquid Dragon's Blood is pretty easy to apply and get into tight leaf areas in a plants crown. It also does not have the desiccating effect like cinnamon has on small seedlings with tender delicate leaves.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 31, 2007)

I have some infectuous issues and the DB is a commonly known all-around tonic, at least in the NYC area.


----------



## bwester (Aug 31, 2007)

Alright Lance, 
I'll get some DB from you and try it out next time I have an issue.


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 31, 2007)

NYEric said:


> Why was I drinking it w/ my juice every morning!





likespaphs said:


> (his secret is he's silly...)



Some interesting info I found out -
Indigenous people also take Sangre de Drago orally in a diluted form (e.g. three drops in a beverage two or three times a day) for gastrointestinal disorders, gastritis, gastric ulcer, intestinal infections, colitis and parasites.
want more, including studies? check this out -
http://essentiallivingfoods.com/products-functional-food-sangredegrado.html

Not as silly as it may appear to be?


----------



## NYEric (Aug 31, 2007)

It certainly works on Phrags to stop fungal growth.


----------



## gonewild (Aug 31, 2007)

goldenrose said:


> Some interesting info I found out -
> Indigenous people also take Sangre de Drago orally in a diluted form (e.g. three drops in a beverage two or three times a day) for gastrointestinal disorders, gastritis, gastric ulcer, intestinal infections, colitis and parasites.
> want more, including studies? check this out -
> http://essentiallivingfoods.com/products-functional-food-sangredegrado.html
> ...



It is not silly at all. It really does work. If I had changed the name to a trade name and said I invented a new chemical compound to stop bacterial and fungal infections on plants everyone would think it was a great new invention. But because it is a natural plant product most people assume it is a gimmick. Think what you want, I use it on myself everyday and never leave home without it. :clap:


----------



## gonewild (Aug 31, 2007)

NYEric said:


> It certainly works on Phrags to stop fungal growth.



Works on other fungal infections too! :wink:


----------



## likespaphs (Sep 2, 2007)

Heather said:


> What do the roots look like?



roots? what roots?
i repotted it into fresh mix into a smaller pot (it was in a 4" but i put it in a 3 or 3 1/2") and i put it in a shadier spot. now i've got my fingers crossed and hope i've been a good boy....


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 2, 2007)

Sounds like spagh & bag time!


----------



## biothanasis (Sep 4, 2007)

Hi,
It is just a suggestion that I haven't tried, but since cinnamon is in powder form and liquid forms of disinfectants seem to be more effective, why not boile cinnamon sticks, take the extract, dilute some cinnamon in it and apply it to the plant? But that is just a thought!! If someone tries it I would like to know how it works... 

Thank you !!


----------



## gonewild (Sep 4, 2007)

biothanasis said:


> Hi,
> It is just a suggestion that I haven't tried, but since cinnamon is in powder form and liquid forms of disinfectants seem to be more effective, why not boile cinnamon sticks, take the extract, dilute some cinnamon in it and apply it to the plant? But that is just a thought!! If someone tries it I would like to know how it works...
> 
> Thank you !!



Some compounds can only be extracted with alcohol or other solvents and some only with water. So making an extract may not be effective.
Sometimes boiling herbs will destroy the compounds that are effective, I have no idea if this would be a problem with cinnamon.


----------



## bwester (Sep 4, 2007)

because thats entirely too much work when for 10-20 bucks you can get something that will actually do something besides make your kitchen smell like Christmas.


----------



## gonewild (Sep 4, 2007)

bwester said:


> because thats entirely too much work when for 10-20 bucks you can get something that will actually do something besides make your kitchen smell like Christmas.



Yeah, like puke your guts out when you find out you wore the wrong mask.
oke:


----------



## bwester (Sep 4, 2007)

apples and oranges here, Lance. We're talking FUNGICIDES in this thread


----------



## gonewild (Sep 4, 2007)

They are all labeled with the Jolly Roger for a reason.


----------



## bwester (Sep 4, 2007)

gonewild said:


> They are all labeled with the Jolly Roger for a reason.



Hey, Roger was Jolly for a reason. Before I fell over twitching and spewing vomit, I was feelin pretty groovy.


----------



## gonewild (Sep 4, 2007)

bwester said:


> Hey, Roger was Jolly for a reason. Before I fell over twitching and spewing vomit, I was feelin pretty groovy.



So what came first the beer or the malathion?


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 4, 2007)

Cinnamon is ANTI-FUNGAL, ANTI-BACTERIAL & ANTI-VIRAL, therefore very appropriate in this thread!
Biothanasis - this is when one would use essential oils. The appropriate extraction method has been used & one doesn't need but drops, (which then can be mixed with water) to reap the benefits.
Blake - I ran across a bottle of malation today, wondering how old it was, wondering if it was any good? I'm tossing it now for sure! You have just reinforced why a chemical is the last thing I grab! SERIOUSLY I hope you're OK, in some cases by the time you start noticing side effects, you won't know where they came from and then again ..........there may be no question!


----------



## Grandma M (Sep 4, 2007)

Hey Lance, you just convinced me to try something.

I have a blister on my foot which will not heal. Being diabetic doesn't help. I'm going to try the DB on it. In fact, I just ordered some more today before I read this post.

Wish me luck. It is difficult to get my shoes on now, and I can't live forever in only socks.


----------



## bwester (Sep 4, 2007)

whoa whoa whoa, lets not go so far as to say ANTI-VIRAL.


----------



## gonewild (Sep 4, 2007)

Grandma M said:


> Hey Lance, you just convinced me to try something.
> 
> I have a blister on my foot which will not heal. Being diabetic doesn't help. I'm going to try the DB on it. In fact, I just ordered some more today before I read this post.
> 
> Wish me luck. It is difficult to get my shoes on now, and I can't live forever in only socks.



M, You may be very pleased you try what you suggest. I shipped your order today, I hope it helps.


----------



## Heather (Sep 4, 2007)

Grandma M said:


> I have a blister on my foot which will not heal. Being diabetic doesn't help. I'm going to try the DB on it. In fact, I just ordered some more today before I read this post.
> 
> Wish me luck. It is difficult to get my shoes on now, and I can't live forever in only socks.




PLEASE watch that Ms. M. (!!) my partner's father lost a leg that way (he was a diabetic with an untreated foot sore on vacation - poor dear didn't want to ruin the trip to Disneyland. Sigh...it started a whole SLEW of downhill health problems.)

I'm serious. He almost lost the other due to another sore this year. And he was an ER TRAUMA SURGEON who did not go to the doctor. Not saying you are this way, but sometimes we wait to long...

HAVE You seen a Doctor about the blister? Please say yes. 

(NOTE: I did not say "have you tried cinnamon"  but I'm really serious here. There is a time and a place for home remedies - even when tried and true. If you're diabetic, there's also a time and place for a visit to the doctor.)

I would hate to see something avoidable become unavoidable...we want you around here for a long time to come, Grandma!


----------



## gonewild (Sep 4, 2007)

bwester said:


> whoa whoa whoa, lets not go so far as to say ANTI-VIRAL.



The natives use Dragon's Blood to treat Herpes mouth sores.
Cinnamon is used as an astringent and for stomach problems.


----------



## bwester (Sep 4, 2007)

DISCLAIMER:
We here at SlipperTalk take no responsibility for the claims or results of any product that anyone mentions or advertises on this forum. Even if that person has a popular boy-band name like Johnny, Donny or Lance. 
Use any plant, animal or fecal extract at your own risk.


----------



## Heather (Sep 4, 2007)

Not giving this up! 

http://www.herbwisdom.com/herb-cinnamon.html

Note: Cinnamon has shown to be antifungal and antibacterial. Didn't any of you people read my article? GEEZ! :sob:

Oh, and Blakey, it's good for infantile diarrhea (of the mouth.)


----------



## gonewild (Sep 4, 2007)

bwester said:


> DISCLAIMER:
> We here at SlipperTalk take no responsibility for the claims or results of any product that anyone mentions or advertises on this forum. Even if that person has a popular boy-band name like Johnny, Donny or Lance.
> Use any plant, animal or fecal extract at your own risk.



I make no claims either. Read carefully... I simply wrote what local indigenous people use the herbs for. Perhaps I shall just keep it to myself.


----------



## gonewild (Sep 4, 2007)

Heather said:


> Not giving this up!
> 
> http://www.herbwisdom.com/herb-cinnamon.html
> 
> Note: Cinnamon has shown to be antifungal and antibacterial. Didn't any of you people read my article? GEEZ! :sob:



I read your article.


----------



## bwester (Sep 4, 2007)

gonewild said:


> I make no claims either. Read carefully... I simply wrote what local indigenous people use the herbs for. Perhaps I shall just keep it to myself.



Awe, come on Lance. You should know my humor by now oke:
After all, did I not order a bottle of it this past week?????


----------



## bwester (Sep 4, 2007)

whatever Heather, Lance's DB has a more aggressive name that your silly spice.


----------



## gonewild (Sep 4, 2007)

bwester said:


> Awe, come on Lance. You should know my humor by now oke:
> After all, did I not order a bottle of it this past week?????



GOTCHA! oke: 
:clap:


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 5, 2007)

Heather said:


> Not giving this up!
> http://www.herbwisdom.com/herb-cinnamon.html
> Note: Cinnamon has shown to be antifungal and antibacterial. Didn't any of you people read my article? GEEZ! :sob:
> 
> Oh, and Blakey, it's good for infantile diarrhea (of the mouth.)



:rollhappy::rollhappy::rollhappy:
Are we beating a dead horse here? Has anyone tried reverse physiology on Blake?


----------



## NYEric (Sep 5, 2007)

Reverse physiology!? Is that where we turn him inside-out?!


----------

